# Tagged one on 4/22



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Got my bird on 4/22 @ 8:00 am. Had 6 gobblers within earshot the whole morning, 2 out in front of me, 1 to my right and 3 behind me. Called in the 3 gobblers along with 2 hens. The 3 were bunched up tight, strutting and gobbling putting on a real show, had to wait for one to step away so I could shoot. Was a beautiful morning to be out. 

stats:

23 lbs
1" spurs
9" beard

http://www.hunt101.com/showphoto.php/photo/611102


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

congrats, i missed this season due to work and money will be back at it for sure next seaon!!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I shot one yesterday (4-22) was 21lb with a 9.5in beard shot him within 5 min after flying off roost two gobblers and four hens flew out of the pines and landed about 10 yards from the decoy reminded me of duck hunting haha


----------

